# Is this an effective Test Booster stack?



## Cane (Mar 5, 2009)

Is this stack worth investing in?
Any opinions?

Stack:
Tribulus- (750-3000mg daily) 
ZMA- (15mg daily) 30mg zinc, 450mg magnesium aspertate, 10.5 mg of vitamin b6
Androstenetrione (6-oxo)- (300-600mg daily)
Fenugreek- (250-1000 mg daily)
Eurycoma longifolia jack- (300-900mg daily)


----------



## Dodge (Mar 5, 2009)

i used to get good results from zma but they stopped having any effect, apart from higher defense from colds lol
at first i noticed a huge difference in my strengh and in sex drive, but it doesntseem to have that effect any more
tribulus probably will have the same effects as zma had on me, i dont really know much on the subject though to be honest.


----------



## Built (Mar 5, 2009)

Trib won't increase testosterone - yours or anyone else's.

ZMA won't increase it unless you were deficient in zinc to begin with, and then, only to what normal would have been for you.  You'll sleep well though. And trib's cheap - might give you more stiffies.


----------



## Cane (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks for the information.


----------



## nni (Mar 6, 2009)

6-oxo is the only thing i would take from that. just get some activate xtreme and call it a day.


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 6, 2009)

nni said:


> 6-oxo is the only thing i would take from that. just get some activate xtreme and call it a day.



Exactly. Look into some Divanil alongside that 6-oxo.


----------



## egodog48 (Mar 7, 2009)

Primal male worked great for me, ZMA worked too.  Paravol will get your juices flowing pretty well as far as libido goes.  Im personally going to get some Act Xtreme too since everybody raves about it.


----------

